# Beckjord No Longer Friendly To Fishermen



## BMustang

For the past 30 years I/we have fished the hot water discharge at Beckjord Power Plant, located just west of New Richmond, Ohio.

It has provided me/us with multitudes of wonderful fishing experiences over those years. In recent years since 9/11 we have been told that we could no longer tie up to the building, but were always permitted to anchor in an out of the way spot with access to the discharge waters or in one of the plant's alcoves.

This morning (8-23), we were told by the tug (B.T.U. Special) operator that we were no longer premitted to fish within 500 feet of the power plant, "because of Homeland Security rules." We were casting plugs at the time and moved out of the dischage water area but continued to cast towards the building, at which time the tug operator literally threatened to report us, even though we were obviously fishing and no threat to the plant which is scheduled to close in 2014.

*There are laws, and there are intents of the law, and in this case, I would think the Duke Energy people would be inclined to intrepret the intent of the law, rather than strictly enforcing the law.*

What I've discovered over my 64 years on this earth, is that things always change for the worse and never for the better. Here is a situation that we have enjoyed for all of these years, now being illegal, although we have enjoyed and respected this fishery, and had nothing to do with the circumstances that have led to today's confrontation. I'm hopeful that this is simply one egotistical tug operator and not the general attitude of the Beckjord Power Plant administration towards fishermen.

If it is, and we are truly now being deprived access to this venue, it is truly a damned shame!


----------



## fallen513

That is a shame. Hopefully it works out for the best. Nothing like losing an incredible location.


----------



## lark101_1999

id keep fishing there as long as you dont block there work not much they can say .tug boat driver may hav just told ya that to keep you out of the way


----------



## streamstalker

I did a quick Google to see if I could find out more info. It seems you aren't the only one who has run into this trouble:
http://www.fishin.com/forums2/showthread.php?t=83715


----------



## BMustang

lark101_1999 said:


> id keep fishing there as long as you dont block there work not much they can say .tug boat driver may hav just told ya that to keep you out of the way


That was not the case at all.

When we pulled up we did fish the discharge area, but in no way interfering with what he was doing. As I stated we have been fishing there for 30 years and know the coal barge/empty/replacement drill. Actually if we would anchor 500 feet off of the power plant we would be in his way.

We obliged by moving out of the area and started fishing upriver from the discharge but throwing towards the power plant.

At that point the tug operator made a special effort to chug up to where we were fishing and threatened to "report us" if we didn't move out - which we did.


----------



## Nanuuk

This sort of thing happen in pittsburgh a few years ago it ended up in court. The judge said people/companys can stop you from tieing up to there property but they DO NOT OWN THE WATER thats fed prop and open to the public. Same applies to private docks you can fish just don't touch. The only way they can stop you is to block you out by barriers.


----------



## fallen513

Nanuuk said:


> This sort of thing happen in pittsburgh a few years ago it ended up in court. The judge said people/companys can stop you from tieing up to there property but they DO NOT OWN THE WATER thats fed prop and open to the public. Same applies to private docks you can fish just don't touch. The only way they can stop you is to block you out by barriers.


Or CG can warn you again & then shoot you. Best to iron out the legality of it vs. find out the hard way.


----------



## Salmonid

This whole 9/11 thing has gotten WAAAAY out of hand in regards to eliminating fishing spots. I have gotten a warning for being anchored under a bridge on the Ohio river and know several who have been told to stay away from several of the power plants on the Ohio ( Tanners Creek and the one by the GMR) the majority of the tug operators are cool about it and will blow there horn and we get the heck out of there way, they are usually friendly and wave but it seems the people on shore are the jerks about it. We lost a ramp and pool access up here in Dayton because the ramp ( GMR) was too close to the city water supply wells.. Dont get me started with the Meldahl limitatations of being like 1/2 mile from the dam when all the other Ohio river dams allow you within 150 ft?? What gives with that?? Bottom line is, it is the govt using an once of power and taking it for all they can get. 

Previously posted, things never get better, only get worse over time....

Salmonid


----------



## robertj298

fallen513 said:


> Or CG can warn you again & then shoot you. Best to iron out the legality of it vs. find out the hard way.


I didn't read where the coast guard had warned him at all. Just a private company boat trying to use scare tactics. It would be like me ordering you to get off the public road in front of my house


----------



## fallen513

I guess it all depends what authority they're issuing the warnings under huh?


----------



## TClark

I would a smiled real big, waved and said...you know I own that boat you're driving? 

I would talk to the DNR and either way they'll set ya on a straight course.


----------



## boonecreek

[email protected] i,ved work for a contractor off duke, and will it was owned by cynergy. and let me tell u, not only are they fishermen unfrendly. there unfrendly to there own employes and sub-contractors.


----------



## Doctor

I ran into this at the Cardinal Plant up river from Pike Island Lock and Dam, Lynn and I were near the barge cells not in the discharge just tearing up Skipjacks and an employee from the power plant started hollering at us told us to get out of the area I looked and waved at he started screaming at us when I said OK walk out here and make me leave, we continued to fill the cooler then decided we should leave before he brought back a big cannon.

I have always given those barge captains plenty of room But I have never been chased off at Beckjord, Man that sucks always was a great place to fish for bait and fish, couple years back we were down at Louisville anchored up on a barge when a tug come right over on us and told us to get out of the area, we started pulling rods when he rolled right up to the front of the boat and just dropped the hammer down and rocked us hard, he got a few choice words from me and a big fist pump as I almost fell off the front of the boat trying to pull the anchor.

Sometimes I think they get mad cause there having to work and we are playing go catch fish and it irritates them...........Doc


----------



## Bad Bub

Just a word of advice from a long time river rat.... the homeland security laws that are now in effect ensure that no one is within a dangerous/threatening distance from a dam, power plant,ect.... ever since 9/11 they have been chasing people out of all of these places that are being discussed. It sucks! But the federal government hands down these laws. If the tug captains and power plant workers turn their heads and let someone fish and an inspector or law official sees it. Both the fisherman and the employee allowing the act to happen will be subject to prosecution which includes fines and jail time. It's not a decision of the tug captains or power plant employees, but you can't blame a guy for obeying the law to keep his butt out of jail... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## acklac7

Bad Bub said:


> If the tug captains and power plant workers turn their heads and let someone fish and an inspector or law official sees it. Both the fisherman and the employee allowing the act to happen will be subject to prosecution which includes fines and jail time. It's not a decision of the tug captains or power plant employees, but you can't blame a guy for obeying the law to keep his butt out of jail...


Any chance you can cite a statue to verify this? Sounds like a bunch of BS to me (as does the tug-operator spelling out new rules - give me a break).


----------



## acklac7

robertj298 said:


> . Just a private company boat trying to use scare tactics. It would be like me ordering you to get off the public road in front of my house


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## FISNFOOL

acklac7 said:


> Any chance you can cite a statue to verify this? Sounds like a bunch of BS to me (as does the tug-operator spelling out new rules - give me a break).


YEP. For the exact statue number you can read the Patriot Act, and the Homeland security act. GOOGLE IT.


*Below are comments from homeland security in a boating course.*


*Do not stop or anchor beneath bridges or in the channel. If you do, expect to be boarded by law enforcement officials. 
*

Observe and avoid all security zones. Avoid commercial port operation areas, especially those that involve military, cruise line or petroleum facilities. Observe and avoid other restricted areas near dams, power plants, etc. Violators will be perceived as a threat, and will face a quick, determined and severe response.

There are several pages to read.
http://www.boatingbasicsonline.com/content/general/6_1_a3.php


----------



## Mushijobah

For those who fish those areas...do some homework. This smells of rotten fish. I would like to see something in writing before believing what the tuggy told you. Call the plant, call or email local LE, call or email HLS. In my experience, many people simply misunderstand laws or simply try to make their own up


----------



## fallen513

There's an easy way to find out. Go back, and when they tell you to leave, don't.


----------



## firstflight111

Just a private company boat trying to use scare tactics. It would be like me ordering you to get off the public road in front of my house



acklac7 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.


thats bull they would have to tow me out


----------



## fallen513

Mushijobah said:


> In my experience, many people simply misunderstand laws or simply try to make their own up



Hell, 4 out of 5 cops don't even know what the law is.


----------



## Hatchetman

How about just call the Coast Guard and ask them what's legal and what's not??


----------



## Bad Bub

FISNFOOL said:


> YEP. For the exact statue number you can read the Patriot Act, and the Homeland security act. GOOGLE IT.
> 
> 
> *Below are comments from homeland security in a boating course.*
> 
> 
> *Do not stop or anchor beneath bridges or in the channel. If you do, expect to be boarded by law enforcement officials.
> *
> 
> Observe and avoid all security zones. Avoid commercial port operation areas, especially those that involve military, cruise line or petroleum facilities. Observe and avoid other restricted areas near dams, power plants, etc. Violators will be perceived as a threat, and will face a quick, determined and severe response.
> 
> There are several pages to read.
> http://www.boatingbasicsonline.com/content/general/6_1_a3.php


I don't know what other proof you guys need.... if you don't buy into it, keep fishing where you want. You'll find out soon enough that these people aren't playing around. The rest of us will just wait for the opportunity to buy your gear in the sheriffs sale i guess....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BMustang

I guess the two things that irk me most are 1) as stated earlier - enforcement of the letter of the law, rather than the intent of the law, and 2) No consistency. Since 9-11 we have been told that we could no longer tie up to the power plant, but in the 10 years that have followed, I have never been run off or informed that we had to stay 500 feet away from the building. Many times the tugboat captain waves as he passes, and often employees on their break will step outside on the catwalk and talk to us while we are fishing.

How do I know when I go there now whether it is an OK day, or a Not OK day???

As someone said earlier this 9-11 fallout has gotten waaaayyyyy out of hand!


----------



## chadwimc

I jest can't hep it...

Why don't you guys take your complaint to where it belongs. Look up your local CAIR office and complain to them(Council on American-islamic Relations)...


----------



## Mushijobah

Bad Bub said:


> I don't know what other proof you guys need.... if you don't buy into it, keep fishing where you want. You'll find out soon enough that these people aren't playing around. The rest of us will just wait for the opportunity to buy your gear in the sheriffs sale i guess....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


There's no proof in that post. It's just a suggestion and warning to "not be surprised if you get boarded". In America, we follow written laws not here-say 

There very well could be something in a lawbook about this...but we haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## I Fish

Yep, this Homeland Security thing does suck. IMO, a lot of it is completely irrational. As if you decided to go blow up a bridge or dam, but want to get in one last cast before you go? I truly believe there is an anti-sportsmen agenda at work. Why else would they worry about stopping otherwise law abiding, tax paying citizens/customers from simply fishing? I've never heard of any big lawsuits against the power companies, as a result of somebody fishing. It seems to me, the more eyes on the place to report suspicious activity, the better.

Also, as if these feel good measures would actually stop a terrorist. Outside of closing all rivers and lakes to boaters, what good is this going to do? Even if they did close them all, now somebody has to patrol them. 

I cannot confirm this, but, 2 weeks ago I was told by a couple of Amp Energy workers at the Belleville L&D, that the new hydro they are putting in at Willow Island will not have any fishing access, period. All due to HLS. Makes me want to puke.


----------



## fish on!

Are we fighting terrorism or swinging at shadows? 
The stated objective of terrorism is to hurt us in the pocketbook and restrict our freedoms.

Seems like it's working. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chadwimc

I Fish said:


> Yep, this Homeland Security thing does suck. IMO, a lot of it is completely irrational. As if you decided to go blow up a bridge or dam, but want to get in one last cast before you go? I truly believe there is an anti-sportsmen agenda at work. Why else would they worry about stopping otherwise law abiding, tax paying citizens/customers from simply fishing? I've never heard of any big lawsuits against the power companies, as a result of somebody fishing. It seems to me, the more eyes on the place to report suspicious activity, the better.
> 
> Also, as if these feel good measures would actually stop a terrorist. Outside of closing all rivers and lakes to boaters, what good is this going to do? Even if they did close them all, now somebody has to patrol them.
> 
> I cannot confirm this, but, 2 weeks ago I was told by a couple of Amp Energy workers at the Belleville L&D, that the new hydro they are putting in at Willow Island will not have any fishing access, period. All due to HLS. Makes me want to puke.


You don't think haji is gonna charge the gates on his camel, do you? He is going to try to blend in.

What has happened is somebody woke up long enough to think of ways Ahab the Arab will damage out infrastructure. Power plants have always had rules and restrictions(and guards). Mostly to keep the employees from walking away with stainless steel welding rods and copper fittings.

Now the focus has become keeping outsiders "out".


----------



## I Fish

chadwimc said:


> You don't think haji is gonna charge the gates on his camel, do you? He is going to try to blend in.QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe, but if you did see haji charging the gate on a camel, you cannot assume they are a terrorist, as that would be "profiling", and will get the long arm of the ACLU up your you know where. I'm sure there are more, but I can think of at least 10 things, without going into details, "they" could do in less than 10 minutes to severely damage our assets, hence, no need to "blend in". By the time the workers saw something suspicious, notified the proper authorities, and they responded, it would be waaayyyy too late. Even if the workers themselves tried to intervene, they have no means with which to stop them. Besides that, with the threat of "homegrown" terrorists, they would already be blended in. It's my belief that the only reason a lot of things don't happen here is because so many of us are armed, making us, ourselves, a very effective weapon of deterent. Remove us, and you've removed a layer of defense.
> 
> It's like fish on! said. To add to that, the HLS, and businesses in general, are forcing us to let "them" win. Furthermore, they are forcing us to pay for it in lost revenue, tax revenue lost, tax money spent, and lost opportunities. HLS cannot protect everything all of the time, but they have to justify their existance, otherwise, we will stop funding them. I mean, there are so many new rules, I for one cannot keep up with them. Did you know it's even against HLS rules to walk on the train tracks?


----------



## robertj298

Bad Bub said:


> I don't know what other proof you guys need.... if you don't buy into it, keep fishing where you want. You'll find out soon enough that these people aren't playing around. The rest of us will just wait for the opportunity to buy your gear in the sheriffs sale i guess....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Come on now...If I observed every one of these regulations I wouldn't be able to take my boat out at all lol. Avoid bridges and keep your boat out of the channel? lol


----------



## chadwimc

Its been illegal to walk on train tracks ever since I can remember.


----------



## I Fish

chadwimc said:


> Its been illegal to walk on train tracks ever since I can remember.


That may be, but they never enforced it. Not long after the Patriot Act, they enforced it on some ex-neighbors, and told them it was due to HLS. Said if they caught them again, they would be charged with criminal tresspassing. You used to see people walking the tracks often, but now you don't.


----------



## chadwimc

The "railroad dicks" used to run us off every time they saw us...


----------



## boonecreek

i hope this don,t put a stop to the fishing area below meldaul dam ( ky. side )


----------



## boonecreek

or even the ohio side. or any dam. how far will it go.


----------



## Bad Bub

Are you guys serious??? How in the hell would they know the difference between you standing in a boat and a terrorist in a boat fishing a power plant discharge??? That's what terrorists do! Blend in, don't draw attention to themselves, live normal lives in america like the rest of us until one day they decide to board a plane from boston bound for L.A. and take it over shortly after take off and fly it straight into a building and kill thousands of innocent, unsuspecting people while the rest of us sit a try to figure out what the hell just happened!!!! Sound familiar? That's why they don't want ANYONE around these places. You don't know if the guy sitting behind you at the drive thru at mcdonnalds is on his way home from work or about to detonate a car bomb at the courthouse that afternoon. HLS has designated certain places as off limits and there's nothing we can do about it. And quite franky, there's enough river that i don't need to fish these places that bad, especially if i don't have to worry about the next boat down the river maybe blowing up a nuclear reactor.....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fallen513

Bad Bub said:


> Are you guys serious??? How in the hell would they know the difference between you standing in a boat and a terrorist in a boat fishing a power plant discharge??? That's what terrorists do! Blend in, don't draw attention to themselves, live normal lives in america like the rest of us until one day they decide to board a plane from boston bound for L.A. and take it over shortly after take off and fly it straight into a building and kill thousands of innocent, unsuspecting people while the rest of us sit a try to figure out what the hell just happened!!!! Sound familiar? That's why they don't want ANYONE around these places. You don't know if the guy sitting behind you at the drive thru at mcdonnalds is on his way home from work or about to detonate a car bomb at the courthouse that afternoon. HLS has designated certain places as off limits and there's nothing we can do about it. And quite franky, there's enough river that i don't need to fish these places that bad, especially if i don't have to worry about the next boat down the river maybe blowing up a nuclear reactor.....





^^^^^ apparently the terrorists have succeeded.


----------



## Bad Bub

robertj298 said:


> Come on now...If I observed every one of these regulations I wouldn't be able to take my boat out at all lol. Avoid bridges and keep your boat out of the channel? lol


And i believe it said, "avoid ANCHORING under bridges and in the channels...."

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

fallen513 said:


> ^^^^^ apparently the terrorists have succeeded.


Your damn right! And if the thought that something may happen again doesn't cross your mind occasionally than you have a lot of confidence in the HLS folks.... the same people that everyone is bashing on this post.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I Fish

Bad Bub said:


> You don't know if the guy sitting behind you at the drive thru at mcdonnalds is on his way home from work or about to detonate a car bomb at the courthouse that afternoon.


This is my point, exactly. Chances are, you don't know. Who would, does, or could? Shoot, it coulda been the guy you saw last week buying a battery! However, by that ideology, we shouldn't allow people at any other taxpayer owned state, federal, or municipal buildings or faciities, right? Since we've included Corps of Engineers properties, why not include all other governmentally held properties or liabilities. Such as Coast guard, police, and fire stations? What about court houses, road side rests, and other parks or otherwise high value properties? IMO, an indicator that the terrorists, or whatever forces are opposing our Freedoms, are indeed winning.

I always thought the designated fishing area improvements were part of an agreement between the Army Corp of Engineers, the respective peoples state(s) DNR, and the power company that operates the turbines. Something about the rights to deprive the citizenry of a section of the peoples state owned natural resource, as well as harness the free power provided by it, which is multiplied again by the same peoples federally owned lock and dam system?


----------



## robertj298

Bad Bub said:


> And i believe it said, "avoid ANCHORING under bridges and in the channels...."
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No I believe it said stopping or anchoring and usually when I'm fishing I'm stopped because I don't troll


----------



## robertj298

Bad Bub said:


> Are you guys serious??? How in the hell would they know the difference between you standing in a boat and a terrorist in a boat fishing a power plant discharge??? That's what terrorists do! Blend in, don't draw attention to themselves, live normal lives in america like the rest of us until one day they decide to board a plane from boston bound for L.A. and take it over shortly after take off and fly it straight into a building and kill thousands of innocent, unsuspecting people while the rest of us sit a try to figure out what the hell just happened!!!! Sound familiar? That's why they don't want ANYONE around these places. You don't know if the guy sitting behind you at the drive thru at mcdonnalds is on his way home from work or about to detonate a car bomb at the courthouse that afternoon. HLS has designated certain places as off limits and there's nothing we can do about it. And quite franky, there's enough river that i don't need to fish these places that bad, especially if i don't have to worry about the next boat down the river maybe blowing up a nuclear reactor.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Maybe we should all just stay in our houses and hide. So you don't fish near bridges or near any channels?


----------



## fish on!

I recently read an article that began "As the US security state grows and civil rights and liberties erode, Osama Bin Laden gets the last laugh."
We are reacting in exactly the manner he had planed. It's time to stop being afraid, and start living.

Like proud AMERICANS. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Bad Bub

Why are you arguing with me over this? I can't change it, i only abide by it. If these people tell me i'm not allowed in there, i'm not going. Not worth losing my boat because i caught a few fish from a discharge.... i'm just telling you how it is on the river. I've lived on it all my life and have lost just as many good spots as the next guy. But i'm not going to disrupt the jobs of the guys trying to keep us safe over a few fish in a discharge. Do as you like, but be prepared for the consequences....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy

I Fish said:


> This is my point, exactly. Chances are, you don't know. Who would, does, or could? Shoot, it coulda been the guy you saw last week buying a battery! However, by that ideology, we shouldn't allow people at any other taxpayer owned state, federal, or municipal buildings or faciities, right? Since we've included Corps of Engineers properties, why not include all other governmentally held properties or liabilities. Such as Coast guard, police, and fire stations? What about court houses, road side rests, and other parks or otherwise high value properties? IMO, an indicator that the terrorists, or whatever forces are opposing our Freedoms, are indeed winning.
> 
> I always thought the designated fishing area improvements were part of an agreement between the Army Corp of Engineers, the respective peoples state(s) DNR, and the power company that operates the turbines. Something about the rights to deprive the citizenry of a section of the peoples state owned natural resource, as well as harness the free power provided by it, which is multiplied again by the same peoples federally owned lock and dam system?



"I Fish",,, THANK YOU,,, VERY WELL SAID! "I FISH" FOR PRESIDENT!!

Totally MORONIC,,, the whole thing. Allow 'em into the country, HANDS DOWN FREE PASS,,, and then tell the U S citizen to stop FISHING!!???
Maybe we should BE FINGERPRINTED when we purchase our licenses!!!

THANK GOD THERE'S NO TERRORIST TUG OPERATORS!??????? MAGINE THAT!
THEY SHOULD BE STOPPED, NOW/ TODAY!!!

I don't know,,, I like to look back at the FIRST STEP.
Like NO NUC PLANTS,, = NO NUC 'FALL-OUT'.
NO OPEN BORDERS, = ,,,,,,,,, 

The BOTTOM LINE, Period.
WHY-O-WHY are we spending SOOO much time and money protecting our interior when our borders are WIDE OPEN!?

OFF TOPIC;
Remember back when the "Hot-Water-Discharges" ruined the lakes/rivers? lol
I think that it was the FISHERMAN/ SPORTSMAN that screamed the most.
NOW they're BLOWING down the walls of the GRAND CANYON,,, bellow the DAM,,, to make silt! 
We're loosing thousands of acres of 'The Glades' every YEAR because our DAMS are STOPPING EROSION! AND our rivers are over-flowing every spring 'cause the Damed rivers are FULL OF SILT!!! 
What-Comes-Around-Goes-Around


----------



## Meldahl Jesus

Been fishing the Beckjord area for about 15 years. all laws and regulations aside, i can tell you that being run off depends solely on who is working and when. Nothing else. Some tug captains are cool about it, some not. Same for Meldahl. Sometimes when sauger fishing the wall, we were run off, sometimes not all day. There have always been rules in place, like i said, it depends on who decides to enforce it. For example: it is illegal not to wear a seatbelt, but not every cop will pull you over for it. I've seen employees at Beckjord casting off of the barge on there break, so its going to depend solely on who is in a bad mood that day and decides when you are done fishing there.


----------



## Mushijobah

Where is the "law" written? Let me see it. That's what I would ask. If they will not provide this information, I would contact the ODNR non-stop regarding angler harassment until the situation is solved. Know the laws. Just because a guy is driving a tugboat doesn't mean he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## I Fish

Doboy said:


> "I Fish",,, THANK YOU,,, VERY WELL SAID! "I FISH" FOR PRESIDENT!!


Hey, whoa, slow down there! Just because I like to fish, and surround myself with other liar, er, I mean fishermen, doesn't make me a qualified candidate! I like to think I can lie, or, I mean fish, with the best of them, but I do have somewhat of a conscience about it.


----------



## Canoerower

It has gotten outta hand, people interprete the laws how every they want to, even the cops and judges. Ever been in the court system? Now about this distant from a dam, is this was true then why dont they have marker bouys at inland lakes at their impoundments? How come only big river dams? If a river dam was actuall blown up<by the way it would take a tug boat ramming at very high speeds pushing a barge full of high explosives to do so since your average dam is 50 to 200 feet thick of solid renforced concrete, the water would only go to the next dam rush over the flood gates like it does after a really bad flood. Youd have to drive the boat full of explosives up out of the water through a bunch of buildings the plant the explosives and blow through 30 feet of concrete and steel around the boilers and turbines. So come on this is pretty much impossible to do, any of these cockamany ideas. But take a big dam like Sutton in West Virgina, 200+ feet tall and full of water to within 50 feet of its top, now blow a damn like that and you would wash out 100+ miles of river valley below it. But off topic, PEOPLE interprete the law not the law, so who is really right?


----------



## The Yeti

Beckjord is slated to close in January 2015. Not sure what all the hub-bub is about. Maybe they're under scrutiny during the shutdown processes?


----------



## BMustang

Any thoughts on what will become of the physical plant once closed.

Will it become an art object or be imploded???


----------



## The Yeti

BMustang said:


> Any thoughts on what will become of the physical plant once closed.
> 
> Will it become an art object or be imploded???


It will be a brownfield or superfund site for a while and they'll probably tear down most of the structures over time.


----------



## boonecreek

BMustang said:


> Any thoughts on what will become of the physical plant once closed.
> 
> Will it become an art object or be imploded???


rumors from upper management from the over head dept. is saying they,l keep the gas powered boilers in operation for peak elect. generation times.and rumors floating around duke recently have come to past. that save a few jobs.


----------



## chadwimc

Apparently there are threats out there...

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/terror-alert-warns-insider-threat-infrastructure/story?id=14118119


----------



## fallen513

Guess I'll leave my turbin @ home this weekend when I fish the power plants?


----------



## ilovetofish

i dont really want to voice an opinion here, but i will say that i operate a bridge on a certain river--not the ohio, and there are plenty of targets for terrorism around here and i report suspicious incidents to the uscg and my superiors, but not very often...... 2-3 times in 5 plus years--they have to really be looking out of place,and after 5 years, you get a feel for these things......for instance, a month ago, i reported a large boat (non comm) anchored very close to my bridge at 430 in the morning...... they left quickly after seeing me approach in the boat--maybe they were sleeping,partying,whatever.......but im not taking chances around here......cant get into details, but threats in areas have been confirmed as have suspicious individuals......i just remain vigilant and use common sense--maybe some of these plants could do the same........


----------



## I Fish

fallen513 said:


> Guess I'll leave my turbin @ home this weekend when I fish the power plants?


No, please do take it, then give us the fishing report!


----------



## chadwimc

fallen513 said:


> Guess I'll leave my turbin @ home this weekend when I fish the power plants?


When you hook a fish, just shout out "allah akbar". Then give out one of them "lulu" calls...


----------



## Cincyghosthunter

Canoerower said:


> It has gotten outta hand, people interprete the laws how every they want to, even the cops and judges. Ever been in the court system? Now about this distant from a dam, is this was true then why dont they have marker bouys at inland lakes at their impoundments? How come only big river dams? If a river dam was actuall blown up<by the way it would take a tug boat ramming at very high speeds pushing a barge full of high explosives to do so since your average dam is 50 to 200 feet thick of solid renforced concrete, the water would only go to the next dam rush over the flood gates like it does after a really bad flood. Youd have to drive the boat full of explosives up out of the water through a bunch of buildings the plant the explosives and blow through 30 feet of concrete and steel around the boilers and turbines. So come on this is pretty much impossible to do, any of these cockamany ideas. But take a big dam like Sutton in West Virgina, 200+ feet tall and full of water to within 50 feet of its top, now blow a damn like that and you would wash out 100+ miles of river valley below it. But off topic, PEOPLE interprete the law not the law, so who is really right?


The British had a way of blowing up German dams in WW II, they would drop a 55 gallon drum full of explosives from a low flying Lancaster bomber flying towards the dam from the upstream side. The Brits put a clockwise spin on the drum so when it hit the dam, it would roll under the water line before exploding.


----------



## ARReflections

Bad Bub said:


> Why are you arguing with me over this? I can't change it, i only abide by it. If these people tell me i'm not allowed in there, i'm not going. Not worth losing my boat because i caught a few fish from a discharge.... i'm just telling you how it is on the river. I've lived on it all my life and have lost just as many good spots as the next guy. But i'm not going to disrupt the jobs of the guys trying to keep us safe over a few fish in a discharge. Do as you like, but be prepared for the consequences....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I don't think people are arguing with you versus having a reaction against a possible "law" that appears to skirt common sense and adds fear. The last I read, the law is based on or supposed to be based on the Consitution of this country and that Constitution begins with "We the People...". Otherwise, we should all pack up and move to our local communist country where "laws" and "rules" are made up to "protect the people" against alien butt probes... 

You can't possibly protect any and everything. There is an assumption the terrorist are somehow ignorant folk yet a am sure quite a majority of the leaders are educated right here in the ole US of A. 

Screw messing with power plants and high profile targets. I would target small, rural areas and could you imagine the fear that would create? Then you would get more of these silly rules by the government that only adds more fear and absurdity.

Like someone mentioned before, I think the terrorist won to a certain extent...


----------



## saleleb

I think my thoughts on this would be that I would rather someone's rights be taken away and them complain and be offended about it rather than hearing about how a power plant was blown up by what the employees thought looked like a kosher fisherman, so they just let them be and now there our a handful of people dead. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## DonVittorio

How is this a fishing report ?


----------



## BMustang

Follow up: I spoke to every Ohio/Kentucky DNR officer I could about this subject at the Cincinnati Sport and Travel show, and without exception each cited that unless you were tied up to the power plant, or interfering in some way with the operation of the tug, that there are no laws keeping you from fishing within 500 feet of Beckjord Power Plant.


----------

